# TALARA - PIURA - 2006



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Hola! Aquí les muestro unas fotos de la provincia de Talara, ubicada a aprox 2 horas de Piura. Las actividades principales de esta provincia son la pesca y el petróleo. Tiene bonitas playas, la gente es chevere y nada...una imagen vale mas que mil palabras...chequeen...(para mayor info, entren a la web...http://www.munitalara.gob.pe)

Aqui van las fotos:

Primero, Talara siempre y su maravilloso sol...tooodo el año...



















Panoramicas...(nótese la refinería y el pueblo de Talara al fondo)



















La refinería...



















Algo de la refinería y la playa...










Aquí algunos caballitos (como les llaman, debería saber el nombre por que mi papá trabaja en eso pero...je!...en fin, extraen petróleo después de la perforación en la tierra...) pero lo mas importante y una razon importante por lo cual las puse, _miren el cielo..._










...miren este...



















Esto es Lobitos a aprox 30 minutos de Talara, una playa muy usada por los surfistas, para pescar, para bañarse, hay muchas cuevas y nada, es linda...





































Mi papá jaja...(no, en serio...y miren al fonde del mar, es una plataforma de extracción de petróleo...el petróleo se conduce desde la tieera hacia ellas por tuberías que van debajo del mar y de ahí se envía a otros países)










Esta es la playa de Talara y una pequeña intrusa con mis arnette...mi primita jaja...










...y el anochecer...










y así dejamos Talara, en el anochecer hasta la planta carácterística de ésta región se ve involucrada..._el algarrobo..._










ESPERO LES GUSTE...HASTA PRONTO


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Muy lindo el pueblo, dicen que tuvo sus años dorados, en donde la gente vivia con todas las comodidades gracias a las inversiones gringas por el petroleo en la zona, saludos.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Cheveres las fotos de la refineria de Talara. kay:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos de talara sobre todo de sus playas!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Tiene un bonito entorno natural, lo malo es la contaminación que se ve en fotos por la refinería... Buen aporte.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

nekun20 said:


> *Muy lindo el pueblo*, dicen que tuvo sus años dorados, en donde la gente vivia con todas las comodidades gracias a las inversiones gringas por el petroleo en la zona, saludos.


Amigo Talara no es pueblo, es una Ciudad que bordea los 100 000 habitantes.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

*mmm...*

si lo sé y tampoco es una ciudad, es una provincia...los mismos lugareños dividen a Talara en lo que es el pueblo y Punta Arenas...creeme, he vivido ahí muchos años...saludos...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué interesante Talara. No la conocía. 

Gracias por las fotos! Eres un tremendo aporte.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Se ve bien la playa. Sigue aportando!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

IDK'klabe said:


> si lo sé y tampoco es una ciudad, es una provincia...los mismos lugareños dividen a Talara en lo que es el pueblo y Punta Arenas...creeme, he vivido ahí muchos años...saludos...


Son cosas distintas con el mismo nombre. La provincia de Talara tiene 6 distritos y abarca muchos pueblos. Otra cosa es la ciudad o pueblo de Talara, capital de la provincia del mismo nombre y ubicada en el distrito de Pariñas.

Por otro lado, buenas fotos. Mi mamá trabajó un tiempo en Talara, en Petroperú, y dice que hay urbanizaciones bonitas.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*La playa se ve buena....*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Bonitas fotos!! eso de los caballitos! se les ve por toda la provincia de Talara incluso muy cerca de la Panamericana camino a Manconra! 

La playa y el cielo se ven bien! sin embargo, aun me queda la duda en cuanto a la ciudad, pues muchos me han referido que no es muy bonita..!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Cuánto me falta por conocer!! tengo que hacer mi tour por el norte de hecho!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Incontables las veces que he viajado a esta ciudad! Tenia familia ahi, e iba todos los veranos de visita! ...5 horas desde Chiclayo.
A mi si me gustaba mucho, la ultima vez que fui vi que habian modernizado el centro, estaba muy chevere! Tiene sus zonas malas por supuesto, pero debido a la inversion gringa se construyeron buenas zonas residenciales (jatazos lol)... Me hubiera gustado ver mas fotos, ojala puedan conseguir!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Skypiura said:


> Amigo Talara no es pueblo


Te doy la razón,Talara no es un pueblo, nica... 
El norte peruano es de la csm !!!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

me quedo con esta :cheers: , ¿100 mil hab? asu no pense que tuviese tanta poblacion. Buen thread.


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

IDK'klabe said:


> Hola! Aquí les muestro unas fotos de la provincia de Talara, ubicada a aprox 2 horas de Piura................
> 
> Esto es Lobitos a aprox 30 minutos de Talara, una playa muy usada por los surfistas, para pescar, para bañarse, hay muchas cuevas y nada, es linda...


CHVRES FOTOS, PARECEN LOS ACANTILADOS DE PARACAS, GRACIAS IDK'klabe


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustaron las fotos. Creo que toda nuestra costa está llena de acantilados.


----------



## forestoso (Aug 25, 2007)

*parece que es Tamarindo y no algarrobo*

el algarrobo (Prosopis pallida) tiene los frutos largos y amarillos 
www.fao.org/docrep/006/ad314s/AD314S08.htm

los frutos de tu ultima foto si no me equivoco son de un tamarido
(Tamarindus indica) 

www.sl.kvl.dk/upload/tamarindus_indica_int.pdf 

www.banana-tree.com/Product_Detail~category~15~Product_ID~697.cfm


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Se ve muy bien Talara, se me hace una ciudad nueva


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Pido disculpas, la planta que puse era un tamarindo y no un alagarrobo, fue un error de tipeo. Gracias Forestoso.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

^^ :lol:


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

IDK'klabe said:


> Hola! Aquí les muestro unas fotos de la provincia de Talara, ubicada a aprox 2 horas de Piura. Las actividades principales de esta provincia son la pesca y el petróleo. Tiene bonitas playas, la gente es chevere y nada...una imagen vale mas que mil palabras...chequeen...(para mayor info, entren a la web...http://www.munitalara.gob.pe)
> 
> Aqui van las fotos:
> 
> ...



Que sorpresa me di con ls 2 primeras fotos.eso es Punta Arenas alli viví :lol:...........y bueno Talara no es ningún pueblo, es una ciudad con mucho movimiento


----------



## hcastgu (Feb 20, 2006)

A ver si el amigo que hizo este post, tiene mas fotos de Punta Arenas, para recordar.....para mi lo mejor del Perú


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Dios que hermosas playas, conozco otras ciudades y no esta hermosura  que tonta soy  tengo que ir a Piura!! gracias por las hermosas fotos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gustan las fotos que se han mostrado ,se ve bakan la playita. Salu2!!


----------



## Irenko (Mar 6, 2012)

Aparte del Plaza Vea que ya tienen, habrá otros proyectos de construcción, sería bueno saber.......


----------

